# The Free & Bargain MP3 Thread



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, 25 Days of Free Holiday Music is over, but I thought we needed some place to post those bargains we find on music. So here goes...

We could absolutely fill up this thread, let's try to limit it to ones that we actually want, LOL, not all that are available. Let's define "bargain" as $5 and below, just as we do for books.

I already got Springsteen's Greatest Hits for $5 off this list, and am leaning towards the Sound of Music album...
100 albums for $5

And oooh...Dirty Dancing and the Monkees....

 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, 25 Days of Free Holiday Music is over, but I thought we needed some place to post those bargains we find on music. So here goes...
> We could absolutely fill up this thread, let's try to limit it to ones that we actually want, LOL, not all that are available. Let's define "bargain" as $5 and below, just as we do for books.
> I already got Springsteen's Greatest Hits for $5 off this list, and am leaning towards the Sound of Music album...
> And oooh...Dirty Dancing and the Monkees....
> ...


How about Beethoven's greatest hits. Or Berlioz for your pleasure?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hint:  you can still make KB links by using the link-maker.  Change the category in the drop-down to 'music' and search. 

And I think the free 25 days music is still free. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point, they're still free, but the point is they're not adding any new ones, so there's nothing new to post...  I kinda liked looking for music...

Not sure about your hint--I did use KB link-maker?  As did Bev?  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


>


I was sooooo tempted...trying to hold off...

Betsy


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

$3.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good point, they're still free, but the point is they're not adding any new ones, so there's nothing new to post... I kinda liked looking for music...
> 
> Not sure about your hint--I did use KB link-maker? As did Bev?
> 
> Betsy


Just a general reminder. . and n4uau mentioned Beethoven and Berlioz without links. . . .


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was sooooo tempted...trying to hold off...
> 
> Betsy


I caved, listening to it now.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Me too.. I bought it before I linked it.. LOVE the Monkees! I don't care if they never played a real note, or were high half the time.. The music is fun.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Betsy, I know you were groggy the other day (Ann too), Did you see this link I posted?


BTackitt said:


> It may take you a while to go through all of these, but here's a list of Free MP3s @ Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_36_5?bbn=163856011&qid=1324760801&rh=n%3A163856011%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A625151011&rnid=2237414011&low-price=&high-price=0.01&x=13&y=16


It's all genres, not just Christmas, but on the left of the screen you can choose by genre.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I saw that...but I figured the 25 days of free thread would sink down so I'd start another one not tied to Holidays.  Figured you'd be by to post eventualy.  

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

What can I say? Only way it would be better was if it was free quilting fabric. (preferably batiks & hand-dye's rofl!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Classical music lovers:

100 Chopin pieces for $.99



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The MP3 deal of the day is a good one:

Vol 2 of Queen's Greatest Hits for $3.99


17 songs

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I picked up the Bruce Springsteen listed above and opted for an extra dollar and got Queen's Greatest Hits: We Will Rock You Edition.. loving both of those!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

You guys are always costing me money!    I loved the Monkees and hearing the songs after all these years makes me smile!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I picked up the Bruce Springsteen listed above and opted for an extra dollar and got Queen's Greatest Hits: We Will Rock You Edition.. loving both of those!


Which also falls under our arbitrary "bargain" limit of $5:


Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So how do you "unpurchase".
I meant to purchase the Queen We will rock you greatest hits.
Instead I one-clicked the greatest hits vol I.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you can.   Unlike with Kindle books there's no return period.  Though it might be worth it to contact CS and ask.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, there's no returns on mp3 as there are in books. You might be able to throw yourself on the mercy of CS, though.

Betsy

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm.  Thought I replied...Ann must have deleted it.   There's no returns on music or apps like there is in books.  You could probably throw yourself on the mercy of CS, though.

Betsy

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy,
You did reply-now twice.
So you could delete one and then this msg.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I replied first (#19).  Then you replied(#20).  Then you replied again (#21).  Then Geoff responded(#22).

All clear now. 

(This is #23 . . .unless you delete some things just to make me look stupid. )


---tempting----but no...  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  It wasn't showing up on Tapatalk on the Fire for some reason.  I've switched to the iPad....

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I kinda like the emails - on topic but just not adding any value - fun.
Oh by the way, thanks for the response. - What I was afraid of.
And one never has enough Queen.
I did purchase both and the price is low anyway.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Any Grateful Dead  or Rolling Stones?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geanie Beanie--you can do a search on Amazon by price--set your parameters on the left side (you'll have to scroll down) to see where it says "less than $5." We're looking for people to offer up bargains they find! 

That being said,  I did go ahead and do this search for you...

No Dead that I could see but several Stones albums under $5. Here's one:



Here's the link for the Stones search results

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

2011 Kennedy Center Honoree Neil Diamond:



$4.99 . . . . 18 songs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OOooohhhh, Neil....  Hubby and I both like him.

Thanks, Ann!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some others, too. . . .I have to say, though, I thought the 'tribute' to him at the KC Honors was not great. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are some others, too. . . .I have to say, though, I thought the 'tribute' to him at the KC Honors was not great. . . . .


Now, see, we enjoyed the whole show  even though my girlfriend was NOT one of the backup singers this year... John Lithgow is Fred's favorite actor (for some reason, I have no idea why) so he was happy that Lithgow did the intro for ND.

To continue the Kennedy Center Honoree theme, here's one by Barbara Cook:
 $4.99

I found two by Yo Yo Ma that met the bargain criteria:
 $4.99 and  $3.96

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I thought the folks doing the medley of his hits was only so so -- though it was absolutely appropriate to bring out Caroline Kennedy during the finale. 

OTOH, Stephen Colbert's intro of Yo Yo Ma was great . . . did you see that when Colbert came out and they had the camera on Yo Yo, you could see him say, "Oh, I love this guy!" Most of his stuff is more expensive, but here's a recording of _Air and Simple Gifts_ as arranged by John Williams and performed at the Inauguration in January of 2009, and only 89¢.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting it!  You may have gotten it for 89¢ but I had to pay 99¢  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.  I'm sure it was 89 when I looked at it.

Or maybe the lack of caffeine made my eyes not work properly. 

Still worth it, I think . . . it was a great arrangement.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a $4.99 deal for our Glee fans....or just the Mr. Shuester fans...



I love Yo Yo Ma, so I think I'll have to grab these other ones.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A few gems in here. My favorite is "Sukiyaki" from 1963. I remember it was a huge hit. The album is $4.99. With 20 tracks, it's a bargain if you love the classic 1960s pop music.

Lost Hits Of The 60's (All Original Artists & Versions)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I recognize most of those, yet my 60's music was so different.. Simon & Garfunkel, Judy Collins, Beatles, local singer Tim Morgon, Dick Dale (also local but national too) all the surf music, Jefferson Airplane, Ian & Sylvia and I'm sure I'm forgetting many..

----

If you click on one of these links that interest you, be sure to scroll down to see what else Amazon is "suggesting", because sometimes there are gems to be found in that way.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I recognize most of those, yet my 60's music was so different.. Simon & Garfunkel, Judy Collins, Beatles, local singer Tim Morgon, Dick Dale (also local but national too) all the surf music, Jefferson Airplane, Ian & Sylvia and I'm sure I'm forgetting many..


That's my music too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I recognize most of those, yet my 60's music was so different.. Simon & Garfunkel, Judy Collins, Beatles, local singer Tim Morgon, Dick Dale (also local but national too) all the surf music, Jefferson Airplane, Ian & Sylvia and I'm sure I'm forgetting many..
> 
> ----
> 
> If you click on one of these links that interest you, be sure to scroll down to see what else Amazon is "suggesting", because sometimes there are gems to be found in that way.


Those, too....  If you find a good one, post it!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> A few gems in here. My favorite is "Sukiyaki" from 1963. I remember it was a huge hit. The album is $4.99. With 20 tracks, it's a bargain if you love the classic 1960s pop music.
> 
> Lost Hits Of The 60's (All Original Artists & Versions)


OK, that led me to this one (not an album), LOL!



long sample...brings back memories of my youth.

Anyway, Susan Boyle was on The View today and sang "Both Sides Now" from this album:

$5.00

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Joan Baez and Bob Dylan, too.

But no bargains for Judy Collins, though her single mp3 price is lower than Susan's. I guess having seen Joan, Peter Paul and Mary, Judy  Collins, Ian & Sylvia, Tim Morgon in person back then and later and even later S&G when they did the reunion tour, and Paul Simon and Bob Dylan together and a mature Joan Baez who laughed and said on stage just how awful she was at first (she would stop singing if there was an intrusive noise in the beginning) but  older and wiser, singing with Pete Seger, Ronnie  Gilbert of the Weavers she was certainly having more fun   But it sure brings back memories. (like the look on my Dad's face when I brought home Pete Seger's We Shall Overcome album from my first year at Cal (Berkeley).  

I will definitely share if I can find some great deals!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You mentioned Bob Dylan. That allows me to mention that Bob Dylan (Bobby Zimmerman) grew up in my mom's home town of Hibbing, Minnesota.* And my second cousin lived in Dylan's childhood home many years later after Dylan left Hibbing. 

Here's a link to search results for "Bob Dylan" albums under $5... some of them are tribute albums by other people, and the cheap Dylan albums don't have many songs on them.

Leslie will be along shortly to work Hugh Jackman into this thread. It's a KindleBoards tradition. 

Betsy

_*I am contractually required to honor my mom's memory by working Hibbing into as many conversations as possible, just as Mom did. _


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> _*I am contractually required to honor my mom's memory by working Hibbing into as many conversations as possible, just as Mom did. _


You've been falling down on the job lately, too. . . . . ..


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You mentioned Bob Dylan. That allows me to mention that Bob Dylan (Bobby Zimmerman) grew up in my mom's home town of Hibbing, Minnesota.* And my second cousin lived in Dylan's childhood home many years later after Dylan left Hibbing.
> 
> Here's a link to search results for "Bob Dylan" albums under $5... some of them are tribute albums by other people, and the cheap Dylan albums don't have many songs on them.
> 
> ...


Hey, why does it have to be Leslie mentioning Hugh?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's Leslie's job. And it has to be an on topic mention.... 

For example...

 $4.99

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's Leslie's job. And it has to be an on topic mention....
> 
> For example...
> 
> ...


where in the contract does it say it has to be Leslie? And sorry, I wasn't in a spot where i could link to his album.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OK - folks ~~ trying to use my AGC balance for ebooks here! Do not want to know about cheap MP3s!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Again. . . .maybe you shouldn't look in the MP3 thread, then.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Again. . . .maybe you shouldn't look in the MP3 thread, then.


Yeah - but then I'm not being friendly by keeping up with the Kindleboards postings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=tsm_1_fb_fire_120103_1hitwonder?node=2616901011

One Hit Wonders. . . .69¢ each. . . .heading out to dinner but I'll have to check some of those out when I get back!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

129 total songs @ $0.69 is a little over $89.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

these were "hits"?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, the idea of native american lullabies is interesting, but even for free I can't get past the cat on the cover....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> 129 total songs @ $0.69 is a little over $89.


Well, you don't have to buy them all. 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Amazon just sent me an email with a link to 1000 albums for $5 or under.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_184300_22323080_pe_button/?node=3301066011


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

At $5 for the album, I had to pick this up today. 


it doesn't have my favorite song on it though, so had to pick that one up separately. $.99


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just picked this up for 99 cents - I keep telling myself I don't need any more classical music, I've picked up SO much from Amazon the last 3 years or so...but I'm a sucker for the 99 cent or free stuff.


----------

